# Sunbathing?



## SpoopyTheChicki (May 9, 2017)

My chicks are sunbathing... right? 

Like I've said before I am new at chicken owning.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes. They all walk out and drop like they died and you think they're laying that way looking dead.


----------



## SpoopyTheChicki (May 9, 2017)

Thank you! Just making sure they were sunbathing.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That's how they get natural vitamin D.


----------

